# Stator (overcharging)?



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

I checked my stator like the manual says;I'm getting 83 ac volts from stator

manual says 38-58 ac volts Is my stator putting out too much volts and needs to be replaced?

Battery is reading almost 18 volts at high revs.

Maybe just a bad voltage regulator/rectifier? NOT sure, what you think???


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'd start with the voltage regulator


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm definitely going to replace the regulator /rectifier first and then go from there.


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

Replaced my stator with a used one and redid my rear bus and now I have no spark. Rollover sensor checks good comparied with manual along with ohms reading on crankshaft positioning sensor reading good,can't do peak voltage test . 

Cranks over fine and everything else seems to work but no spark. Ran good last week just over charging. Any thoughts?


----------



## MxRacer527 (Aug 27, 2014)

If you aren't getting spark now, I'd check to make sure that the flywheel key got put back in correctly. Sounds like the overcharging would have to be the regulator.


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

I replaced the regulator with a used one but still didn't get the right numbers while charging,so I replaced the stator. 
I never removed the flywheel so thats not an issue. Thanks for replying, all thougjts are appreciated.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I hate to say this...but I'm going to throw it out there...the CDIs start toasting about 15.5 volts along with batteries. Double check that buss-fix but see if you can borrow a CDI to test it with. The Dynatek is the least costly way to do if it's out.


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok ,got the spark issue fixed,I had ignitor wire partially pinched between side casing and engine,rookie mistake. It starts and runs fine but still is overcharging,14.6 at idle,and when I rev it up it goes down slightly,thats with no lights and electric fan not running. Now if I turn on the headlights and electric Fan it idles around 13.2,and when I rev it up it goes to about 13.8 . the voltage regulators temperature is around a hundred and fifty degrees according to my infrared heat gun,I'm assuming that's way too hot. That is a used voltage regulator might try and buy a new 1.
brand new Shorai battery.
the stator resistance is .5

---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:52 PM ----------

stator is showing 17 AC volts at idle

about 60 AC volts around 3000 rpm hard to tell what 3000 rpm is with no tack


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I believe 15vdc max is OK when running . I've never checked the temp of the regulator , but 150 sounds hot for idling .


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

14.2-14.6 is normal with no load. Not sure on the reg temp but it will get pretty warm. I wouldn't put a Shorai in it until I was sure everything is fine. They won't take being over charged or drastic changes in voltages well. It dos sound pretty much normal though.


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

But when I'm idling at 14. 6 volts on the battery with no load and I rev it up the volts go down maybe to about 14 .3 or so. Just the opposite of what I thought it supposed to do.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

greenmachine said:


> But when I'm idling at 14. 6 volts on the battery with no load and I rev it up the volts go down maybe to about 14 .3 or so. Just the opposite of what I thought it supposed to do.


The difference is between the number of times per second the two coils charge and discharge. Higher RPMs are increased load  The 14.6 is normal. I'll check mine and see what it does.

EDIT: OK, at idle mine is 14.6 and at 2500rpms it drops to 14.2...so...yours is normal greenmachine.


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

How hot does your regulator get ? Mine gets almost too hot to hang on to it for a long time.

THANKS so much for taking the time to check your charging #'s for comparison.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

greenmachine said:


> How hot does your regulator get ? Mine gets almost too hot to hang on to it for a long time.
> 
> THANKS so much for taking the time to check your charging #'s for comparison.


I have not checked the regulator/rectifier temp in a while but the last time I laid my hand on it.. it was pretty warm. That's why it has those cooling fins.


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

Last night I checked the volts on the battery of a friends brute force 750 and at idle with no load it was showing around 13 .3 or so when he revved it up it showed around 13. 8 give or take,and his voltage regulator was just warm not hot. This charging system sounds normal to me.
My ATV mechanic says my bike is over charging so I don't know,
all I know is I don't want to fry my new $190.00 shoria battery.

can maybe someone else check their volts on their bike


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Why don't you try your buddies regulator ? In my manual , which all people should have if they plan on working on a quad , it states that battery voltage should increase with ramping up rpms , if it don't then the reg. could be faulty or the altenator/stator could be defective. It states with a running engine , normal battery voltage is 14 - 15 volts dc .


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

I am subscribing member,I have the manual ,and I've read the whole charging section.
I have changed the stator and regulator so I'm just going to run what I got and see how long it lasts.

Thanks all who commented


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

greenmachine said:


> I am subscribing member,I have the manual ,and I've read the whole charging section.
> I have changed the stator and regulator so I'm just going to run what I got and see how long it lasts.
> 
> Thanks all who commented


Now you got me worried. According to this clip straight from the manual, we both...and your friend..have charging problem. It should start above 14 volts and increase as the RPMs go up. Ours don't and your friend's is too low. I wonder maybe this is why I have gone through three controllers for my EZ Steer..but the voltage goes down when in use to like 13.7 so...I don't know. I may go a head and get a new regulator anyway because I too..don't want anything to happen to my Shorai.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok not to thread hack but I need help and I have a video lol. If my brute sits over night it won't start. It will show 12 volts on the battery but will drain quick when you hit the starter. The battery is about 3 years old and going to have it load tested tomorrow to see if I can rule it out. I'm getting around 13.75 volts at idle and drops to 13.5 when reved up. Will the rectifier not put out if the battery is half dead to begin with?
VimeUhOh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I would something is wrong. Its not over 14V and its not doing what the manual says it should. If the battery is sulfated or has a problem internally the regulator may not show full voltage. A test would be to pull the positive lead off the battery while running and keep the tester on the lead. THIS IS HARD ON THE CDI & ECUs AND YOU RISK TAKING THEM OUT so be ware...but if it shoots up to 14.5+ volts, the battery is bad. If it doesn't, then it's either the stator or rectifier. But you said just touching the starter pulls the life out of the battery so there's no storage there.. I'll bet the battery's bad anyway.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks brother. Don't feel like smoking my dyna so I'll have the battery tested


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

DaveMK1 said:


> Thanks brother. Don't feel like smoking my dyna so I'll have the battery tested
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


 Well...an OE regulator was 114 from cheapcycle and a HD upgraded one from RM Stator was 86 shipped...so I just ordered the RM Stator Regulator/Rectifier. At some point I will get their stator that puts out like 20% more then the stock...but not just yet.


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

That stator from RM stator is on backorder when I looked 2 weeks ago. I bought a used voltage regulator which does exactly the same as my original voltage regulator.
I think I have a wiring harness problem.
I might be bringing mine to my buddys shop Monday or Tuesday to let him look at it.
He will find the problem,he has worked on a lot of brutes in his shop.
Everyone please post their final results


----------



## wjpelka (May 23, 2010)

*Could it be..?*

Is it possible to swap batteries with your friend? Maybe the new battery is the problem. Doing this would allow you to see what your bike is doing with a lead acid battery. You could also try the new battery in his and take readings.


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

I have an older battery that is showing the exact same results,14. 6 at idle and going down as you rev it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I thought that was normal because mine has always been that way...and it hasn't been a problem...but...I did notice that after a while...about 20 minutes on tight trails, and the EZ Steer pulling 20 amps the voltage goes down to low to mid 12s and the assist power drops off. That's why I went with the Shorai. It takes longer to drain it.


----------



## wjpelka (May 23, 2010)

*Just checked my 2...*

I just checked the voltage on my 2 650i's. 1/2 throttle was by ear. Here are the results.

Kawasaki Brute Force 650 4X4i Camo 

2006 2009	
Battery purchase date 05/12/2010 Original	
Off 11.90 11.53	
Idle no lights 13.92 14.71	
Idle with High Beams 13.92 13.80	
1/2 Trottle no lights 13.87 14.80	
1/2 Trottle with High Beams 13.72 14.31	

All readings taken thru 12v power socket.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I've loaded up a short vid of a cold start carbed 750 , with my voltage readings. The idle screw is turned up so I don't have to touch the choke. It's about 45 degrees here in Pa. today. Yes she don't like being reved up when shes cold. All seems normal here. I guess we all need a new regulator according to the service manual ?


Brute Force 750 Battery / Regulator Voltages - YouTube


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok here are my results with a new battery. Stopped by batteries and bulbs and had them check my old battery and it was down to 56 CCA when tested so it was shot. Bought a Duracell AGM battery and was amazed when I fired the bike up at my results. What I gather is that of your battery is partially dead or on its way out, your rectifier will not put out the true 14V that it's supposed to. Got 14.3 at idle and up to around 14.5 when revved. My idle was also turned up quite a bit. 

1322726-DaveMK1 - MudInMyBlood on Vimeo

Going to leave the bike off the tender over night and see what happens in the morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Went into the garage this morning and with out choke or a shot of throttle the old girl fired right up with only holding the start button for a split second. Durn batteries will get you every time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

DaveMK1 said:


> Went into the garage this morning and with out choke or a shot of throttle the old girl fired right up with only holding the start button for a split second. Durn batteries will get you every time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


Cool...well I guess she needed one...lol. My new regulator should be here today


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

Please post what your new regulator does ,NMKkawierider


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

greenmachine said:


> Please post what your new regulator does ,NMKkawierider


I will. My luck it will be the same as the old one. I'll shoot a video on the old and the new readings


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

I got my fingers crossed for you


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

Did a few upgrades to the wiring harness, still the same.
Fuse box upgrade along with front buss fix


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

I just uploaded Tapatalk, but for some reason it won't let me upload a video of my bikes charging.
Keeps saying "unfortunately tapatalk has stopped", any insight why?


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GzsIqIDNnU&list=UUXrULdKtiuoawFyi9fFcWvw


Vid of my charging volts

I give up, my video is in my youtube link

Wasting time talking could be out RIDING


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

greenmachine said:


> YouTube
> 
> 
> Vid of my charging volts
> ...


 Can't see it for some reason. But my regulator came in today so I'll be able to do the tests tomorrow. One disappointing thing though-its made in China. I'm getting tired of fueling other country's economies while ours is..well where it is.


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

Maybe now?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GzsIqIDNnU&list=UUXrULdKtiuoawFyi9fFcWvw

Wasting time talking could be out RIDING


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

OK, I did the tests and did a video. I was surprised at what the stock regulator was doing and happy with what the RM Stator regulator did. See for yourself. It's kinda long because I didn't chop anything out.

Regulator Compare YT - YouTube


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like I'll be buying a reg. Soon. Thanks for sharing NMK.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

dman66 said:


> Looks like I'll be buying a reg. Soon. Thanks for sharing NMK.


Welcome. I think if any regulator acts like my old one, which doesn't comply with what the manual says, it should be replaced. And, the fact that with just the 4 or 5 amps of the lights was enough to send the voltage up to 15 makes me think this may have been the cause of the loss of both my last EZ Steer controllers because it wasn't under hard use or full amp load the controllers burned out, it was while using it in lighter conditions..conditions that would have been less then a 10 amp draw that they failed. The last one failed in the first 10 minutes of the ride..not even enough time to get warmed-up so it had to be electrical. My fan system my not be necessary now..but I'll wait a little before taking it all off.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow...that really made this thread quiet....


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

I haven't done anything to mine but run as much acc. as possible to use up the volts so the voltage regulator doesn't work so hard. I may still get a new regulator because my volts go down when I rev the motor from idle without a load on it, but seems to work properly if theres a load on system, what to do ?


----------



## dlawtey (Sep 9, 2014)

14.6 is normal voltage. im actually suprised it charges at an idle. thats good to know thoughi think it might be time to install a light bar!

---------- Post added at 12:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 PM ----------

and more load when you rev it up could be injectors?


----------

